# TBT Screenshot contest submission thread



## Nigel (Mar 21, 2009)

Read the latest announcement for info on the contest

Rules

One entry per person.
No hacked items allowed in your screenshot (DLC items allowed).
Do not edit your photo in any way.
Dates
Start date: 21st March
Last day for submissions: 4th April
Day winner is announced: 11 th April (may be subject to change)


----------



## PaJami (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a question. Could it be multiple pictures to show the whole house (including the front and flag) or should it be one of something?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 21, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I have a question. Could it be multiple pictures to show the whole house (including the front and flag) or should it be one of something?


One picture only.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 21, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if you can't fit the whole room in one picture?


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 21, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Do not edit your photo in any way.


Awww. Maybe I'll give this a shot.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 21, 2009)

You have to try your best to fit in most of your room in the screenshot.


----------



## MygL (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks cool, Ill enter and start decorating my house now


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, here goes. I hope fish count as furniture....

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

</div>


----------



## Earth (Mar 21, 2009)

is this just for your home or for any screenshot? :/


----------



## Nigel (Mar 21, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> is this just for your home or for any screenshot? :/


Has to be a room you decorated.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 21, 2009)

That's dumb why can't we have multiple pictures of one room?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 21, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> That's dumb why can't we have multiple pictures of one room?


Because its a rule    

Plus theres gonna be lots of entries the staff will have to sift through and one per person is fair and simple.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 21, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 nou.

How many people are working with you?


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb140/AuxeiRagna/RUU_0049.jpg
A theme. Aren't I original?


----------



## SonicHyuga (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, here's mine: http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o397/SonicHyuga/Animal%20Crossing%20City%20Folk/RUU_0033.jpg

*Shocking* isn't it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's mine.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
It's a cozy li'l house with the modern theme and other furniture to make you feel right at home. There's even a kitchen! There's a computer and TV to keep you occupied, and a fireplace to keep you nice and warm (in case you forgot your Snuggie). It's a shame you can't see the whole room, but I tried to take the best picture I could. There's some furniture that you can't see, but it's mostly modern items.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 22, 2009)

<big><big>*Heres my entry, I call it Chubsterr's Gym*</big></big>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 22, 2009)

here is mine! ^ o ^
<big>its cozy </big> =3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> here is mine! ^o^


...Where is it? lol


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its in the spoiler.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> here is mine! ^ o ^
> <big>its cozy </big> =3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


Hey, you have a kitchen almost exactly like mine! And a computer. And a fireplace. STOP STEALING MAH HOUSE!
jk, lol


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you better be kidding cuz i didnt steal <big><big>anything!</big></big>  :throwingrottenapples: 

 :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:  lol


----------



## Hal (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow Squishysaar that makes me wanna come over!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 22, 2009)

Heres Mine:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 22, 2009)

are we aloud to enter motion GIFs?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 22, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> are we aloud to enter motion GIFs?


No.

A screenshot directly from the game, with no editing.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 22, 2009)

Wolf said:
			
		

> Heres Mine:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


i love your furniture! the purple one >.<
whats it called?


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 22, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> Wow Squishysaar that makes me wanna come over!


lol


----------



## Wish (Mar 22, 2009)

Its harvest furniture.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 22, 2009)

Wolf said:
			
		

> Heres Mine:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


I like this one the most so far.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 22, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> Its harvest furniture.


thanks!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2009)

By the way, who judges these? Does the staff choose the winner, or do we vote?


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

So far I like Tyeforce


----------



## SonicHyuga (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Nigel, is the voting going to be like what ACC did?  Where the staff picked then the community voted?


----------



## Hal (Mar 22, 2009)

Ill Post Mine soon


----------



## crakgenius (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's mine, with an explanation.  Every month I do some sort of shop for the flea market.  Each month I figure out what I want to sell and start setting up my shop in the week before it.  This month, I did an electronics store... Crazy Todd's House of Electronix ... and Puck just bought a microwave.  It'll look great next to his comic book collection.  That's what he says at least... *shrug*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nigel (Mar 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> By the way, who judges these? Does the staff choose the winner, or do we vote?


Read the announcement.  <_<


----------



## Wolf (Mar 23, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i  like purple and black incase you didnt know lol,even my town flag!


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 23, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> here is mine! ^ o ^
> <big>its cozy </big> =3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


thats awsome... >.<


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 24, 2009)

One of my rooms..


----------



## spector1 (Mar 24, 2009)

i cant get SD card to pick up on computer


----------



## youkieran (Mar 24, 2009)

how do u post pic


----------



## Hal (Mar 24, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> One of my rooms..


Isnt The Mouth Of Truth Hacked?


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 24, 2009)

No its a item from guliver. you receive it when you collect his spaceship parts.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> One of my rooms..


Hackers should be disqualified.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fvnfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree but they'll come up with an excuse like "I bought it from someone" or "i got it from nooks" even though its usually a item that can't be bought from nooks.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 25, 2009)

The Mouth of Truth is NOT hacked it is mentioned in my official guide book as a Gulliver item and I doubt Nintendo would allow hacked stuff in there as they are banning Homebrew


----------



## fitzy (Mar 25, 2009)

What is hacked in that room??


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Well its Highly unlikely they got all of those items without any "help"

How many guillivers is that? lol and two thrones is alotta money


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 25, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> What is hacked in that room??


Nothing people say the mouth at the back is hacked but truthfully it is just hard to get


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 25, 2009)

Wolf said:
			
		

> Well its Highly unlikely they got all of those items without any "help"
> 
> How many guillivers is that? lol and two thrones is alotta money


Maybe he got help but it doesn't mean they are hacked


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> What is hacked in that room??


Most likely everything. All of the items are obtainable in game without hacking, but they're all very rare and expensive. There's NO WAY _anyone_ could get all those without hacking. Gulliver items are so rare and so hard to get, there's absolutely NO WAY those items are legit.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahhh I understand now.


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 25, 2009)

i bough all those items off the trading board on acc,,, i make all my money by selling hybrids i spend alot of time with this game you guys are all jelous that my room is really nice and not one of those items in my room are hacked items so there is no way i can get disqulified.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 25, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> i bough all those items off the trading board on acc,,, i make all my money by selling hybrids i spend alot of time with this game you guys are all jelous that my room is really nice and not one of those items in my room are hacked items so there is no way i can get disqulified.


<big>just ignore them</big>, i like your room, i think its nice.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> i bough all those items off the trading board on acc,,, i make all my money by selling hybrids i spend alot of time with this game you guys are all jelous that my room is really nice and not one of those items in my room are hacked items so there is no way i can get disqulified.


The fact that you bought them from someone doesn't mean they're not hacked. Other people can hack, too. Sure, it's _possible_, but chances are most of those items are hacked.


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 25, 2009)

thank you squishy


----------



## SonicHyuga (Mar 26, 2009)

No where in the rules does it say you cannot submit your image if there are hacked *legit* items in there that can be obtained.

Theoretically, he can post it.  Also I believe you Nick.  I know those are legit.


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 26, 2009)

they are as legit as it gets i got them all in my animal crossing guide


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2009)

Are themed houses allowed? If so:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

*<big>A train!</big>*










</div>

As you can see, the passenger seats, the reel-to-reel as the tires. Tea Tansu's for windows, i'm pretty sure we can all piece this together


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2009)

^ nice room ^


----------



## Jd Awesome (Mar 26, 2009)

I wANNA JOIN


----------



## Nigel (Mar 26, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Are themed houses allowed? If so:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


One entry per person, please pick one of your screenshots.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, use the top one please.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Are themed houses allowed? If so:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Damn... I think you won...

<small><small>I still like mine the best, though.</small></small>


----------



## MygL (Mar 27, 2009)

It havent finished YET, and wow that looks cool Master Crash


----------



## Joe (Mar 27, 2009)

My room! 
I got it all to fit 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, thanks, but good luck to you too!


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 27, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> My room!
> I got it all to fit
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


<big>lol</big>...nice cockroach.


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 27, 2009)

train looks nothin like a train not trying to hurt ur fellings or nothing but my room won so far


----------



## danny330 (Mar 28, 2009)

does pikmin count as 'hacked'


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 28, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> train looks nothin like a train not trying to hurt ur fellings or nothing but my room won so far


Train > Room full of hacked items.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> fvnfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, i think the train is cool and i dunno how they could have thought of the idea , it works perfect


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 28, 2009)

I feel fvnfish is being too cocky with his room. My room isn't done yet.


----------



## kalinn (Mar 28, 2009)

wow even tho you said not to be mean, 
that was still really mean. 
i hope you lose just cause of that


----------



## Majora (Mar 28, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> One of my rooms..


Whoa,so much Gulliver furniture...
I think that


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> train looks nothin like a train not trying to hurt ur fellings or nothing but my room won so far


It's abit out dated... I'll get an updated picture of it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 28, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> wow even tho you said not to be mean,
> that was still really mean.
> i hope you lose just cause of that


I could care less if I lose. It's a competition. But he is being way to cocky on his design. I'd have to say its something fishy.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was directed at Fvnfish.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2009)

danny330 said:
			
		

> does pikmin count as 'hacked'


Red Pikmin (hat) = legit
Pikmin (furniture) = hacked


----------



## Hal (Mar 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Hes Not gonna say a Dang Thing


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i just caught that xP


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 30, 2009)

My room is better than all of yours..


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> My room is better than all of yours..


Don't be so full of yourself :|


----------



## Wish (Mar 30, 2009)

You hack fvnfish. I seen your town. YOU WERE STANDING ON A FOUNTAIN TALKING TO YOUR NEIGHBOR. O.O


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 30, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> You hack fvnfish. I seen your town. YOU WERE STANDING ON A FOUNTAIN TALKING TO YOUR NEIGHBOR. O.O


Then it's official! So...hackers should be disqualified, right? _Right_?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, Tye's eager to win xP


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 30, 2009)

does anyone have a picture to prove it? and there is nothing in the rules that says hackers are not aloud in the contest although i do see no hacked items, witch I do not see 1 hacked item in my room there for there is no possible way I am getting disqualified


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> does anyone have a picture to prove it? and there is nothing in the rules that says hackers are not aloud in the contest although i do see no hacked items, witch I do not see 1 hacked item in my room there for there is no possible way I am getting disqualified


It's pretty obvious all those items are hacked, no way in heck could you get THAT much Gullivers...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> fvnfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's one way.
He has no life.


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 30, 2009)

still legit items


----------



## Nigel (Mar 30, 2009)

Can you please stop spamming the submissions thread.


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 30, 2009)

sure thing can you please tell these people the items in my room are legit?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that a couple minutes after my postEdif: sorry didt see the spam post im on my ipod youch


----------



## Fontana (Mar 31, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> train looks nothin like a train not trying to hurt ur fellings or nothing but my room won so far


the train is my favourite so far

its creative

your room isnt that great

lots of the same items everywhere, it just dosent look good


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 31, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Can you please stop spamming the submissions thread.


^^


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He isn't spamming, spamming was accusing you of having your hacked furniture, he's just stating his oppinion about your room.


----------



## fvnfish (Mar 31, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Can you please stop spamming the submissions thread.


^^^^


----------



## Gnome (Mar 31, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're spamming the thread. *facepalm* Oh wait, *you already were.*


----------



## genandnic (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's my house in December.  :gyroidconfused: 

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s2/genandnic/ac2.jpg


----------



## Hal (Mar 31, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> does anyone have a picture to prove it? and there is nothing in the rules that says hackers are not aloud in the contest although i do see no hacked items, witch I do not see 1 hacked item in my room there for there is no possible way I am getting disqualified


Just To Clear It Up
He Hacks 
Here Are Some Pictures 
End Of Story.

Trees Way To Close
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Editing Villagers
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Walking Through Items/Walls/Etc
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Butterfly in the Sky!XD In the Sky Hack
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Reminder: I took these Directly from His Photo Bucket Account.
And I Saved And Uploaded them to My Account Just in case It Ever would have come up in a topic! 

 Rorschach Has Spoken!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 31, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> fvnfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUCCESS!


----------



## Hal (Apr 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That My Friend,Tyeforce Is Correct.


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 1, 2009)

*SIGH* okay lets all calm down a minute.  First of all... good evidence of hacking.  Yes.  Also evidence of hacking... all the ridiculously rare stuff in his room.  That said, look at the contest rules... no hacked items in the pictures.  I see no blue pikmin hats, no moth orchids, no brown pots.  So, technically, he shouldn't be disqualified.  Second of all... you are all still spamming the thread (as am I at this moment unfortunately).  This is the screenshot contest submission thread, where we are allowed to submit screenshots or ask questions about the rules... and that is all.  I don't even see where we are supposed to give our opinions on the pictures posted.  The STAFF will vote on the screenshots, not the TBT populous. Look, re-read the bulletin board post, and for crying out loud let the staff decide what to allow and what not to allow. 

The Rules: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7143172/1/#new


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> *SIGH* okay lets all calm down a minute.  First of all... good evidence of hacking.  Yes.  Also evidence of hacking... all the ridiculously rare stuff in his room.  That said, look at the contest rules... no hacked items in the pictures.  I see no blue pikmin hats, no moth orchids, no brown pots.  So, technically, he shouldn't be disqualified.  Second of all... you are all still spamming the thread (as am I at this moment unfortunately).  This is the screenshot contest submission thread, where we are allowed to submit screenshots or ask questions about the rules... and that is all.  I don't even see where we are supposed to give our opinions on the pictures posted.  The STAFF will vote on the screenshots, not the TBT populous. Look, re-read the bulletin board post, and for crying out loud let the staff decide what to allow and what not to allow.
> 
> The Rules: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7143172/1/#new


Do you honestly believe that he didn't hack all those Gulliver items?


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 1, 2009)

Of course I believe he hacked them.  But what you or I believe doesn't matter here.  Let's place a little faith in the staff here.  I think they can decide for themselves.


----------



## +Justice+ (Apr 1, 2009)

My Entry

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


----------



## darobotkid (Apr 1, 2009)

is there a place to view peoples submissions (pics of there homes)


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> here is mine! ^ o ^
> <big>its cozy </big> =3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


Off topic: 
OMG can i have your kitchen stuff? or atleast catalog? =3


----------



## fvnfish (Apr 2, 2009)

My room is legit I worked hard on it and there is not one hacked item in it, nothing said hackers aren't allowed in the contest and trust me none of you guys are going to win anyways even if i don't win I will have a couple non-hacker friends join this contest and blow all of you right out of it none of you whiny kids are gonna win I wont let it happen 
sorry for the ones that joined this contest and have had nothing against me and haven't said a word but since I am probably disqualified I am not going to let the complainers win no matter what any of you have to say this contest ends on the 4th and every single one of you are not winning bye!


----------



## fvnfish (Apr 2, 2009)

darobotkid said:
			
		

> is there a place to view peoples submissions (pics of there homes)


Yea sorry this is that place but it seems all these people want to have a flame war so this is what they turned it into. :/


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's my entry.
I call it "Fantasy Explosion: A Nerdy Leprechaun in a Robot Pirate Ship."

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's my room.




I would post the big size but it's too pixellated for some reason.


----------



## squishysaar (Apr 3, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not have lol
but u can catalog


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 3, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> My room is legit I worked hard on it and there is not one hacked item in it, nothing said hackers aren't allowed in the contest and trust me none of you guys are going to win anyways even if i don't win I will have a couple non-hacker friends join this contest and blow all of you right out of it none of you whiny kids are gonna win I wont let it happen
> sorry for the ones that joined this contest and have had nothing against me and haven't said a word but since I am probably disqualified I am not going to let the complainers win no matter what any of you have to say this contest ends on the 4th and every single one of you are not winning bye!


Shut up Mr. Egotistical, will ya?

Anyways, gonna edit my entry in here once I get it off my Wii.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 3, 2009)

muh entry.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">muh front view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




muh main room





















muh 2nd room











muh basement





















muh attic






k im tired bai</div>


----------



## squishysaar (Apr 3, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> muh entry.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">muh front view
> 
> ...


yo!
nice house.
btw u can only post 1 image


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 3, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> muh entry.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">muh front view
> 
> ...


Read the rules. *Only ONE screenshot allowed.*


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 3, 2009)

Well thats stupid, alright i'll edit my original post then.

EDIT: It says one entry, entry doesn't necessarily mean one screenshot.

EDIT 2: nvm

EDIT 3: Alright, I don't really want to delete my previous images as I still want them to be seen so i'll just post the image I want to be submitted here.

My entry: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 3, 2009)

Too lazy to edit.

Entry:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Be alot better if I could actually fit everything in that room into one shot.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 3, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Well thats stupid, alright i'll edit my original post then.
> 
> EDIT: It says one entry, entry doesn't necessarily mean one screenshot.
> 
> ...


Tsk, tsk, tsk. No hacked items allowed.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and what exactly is hacked?

The blue Falcon? It's possible to get it on your own you know....


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 3, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's impossible to get the Blue Falcon without hacking.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


proof plz.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 3, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no possible way of obtaining it other than hacking. No character in the game sells it or gives it to you, and you can't order it from the catalog. Nintendo will probably send them out via Wi-Fi as gifts to make them available sometime in the future, but as of right now, it's not legit. Any Blue Falcon you see in City Folk is hacked, along with the Pikmin furniture.


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 3, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof:  http://accf.wikispaces.com/Hackers

Yeah, sorry.  I even came to the defense of fvnfish... who clearly hacks... simply because none of the items were hacked.  But you're DQ'ed... Blue Falcon is hax.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 3, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


balls

I'll just submit another pic then.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep... That one works.  I kinda like all the balloons, actually.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

If you don't mind, i'm gonna make a quick updated version.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 4, 2009)

I really wish I could upload like 3 pics to get the whole room, but this is a basic look of my first floor room. It's kind of a Kingdom/Dungeon theme. I replaced the bugs in the upper left corner with a DSi Bench and also not seen in the picture is another column thing in the lower right corner and lower left corner, a Royal Crown between the column and torch, 2 Resetti Models on the left side, and a candle on the left side. So, yeah


----------



## Hal (Apr 5, 2009)

Im going to post mine at the end its so good XD
Im so full of it.But ill post it soon.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> Im going to post mine at the end its so good XD
> Im so full of it.But ill post it soon.






			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Dates
> Start date: 21st March
> *Last day for submissions: 4th April*
> Day winner is announced: 11 th April (may be subject to change)



Though I would have suspected that they would have locked it by now.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I really wish I could upload like 3 pics to get the whole room, but this is a basic look of my first floor room. It's kind of a Kingdom/Dungeon theme. I replaced the bugs in the upper left corner with a DSi Bench and also not seen in the picture is another column thing in the lower right corner and lower left corner, a Royal Crown between the column and torch, 2 Resetti Models on the left side, and a candle on the left side. So, yeah
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Lawl, ABD on the side.


----------



## Hal (Apr 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw But soon


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 5, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I really wish I could upload like 3 pics to get the whole room, but this is a basic look of my first floor room. It's kind of a Kingdom/Dungeon theme. I replaced the bugs in the upper left corner with a DSi Bench and also not seen in the picture is another column thing in the lower right corner and lower left corner, a Royal Crown between the column and torch, 2 Resetti Models on the left side, and a candle on the left side. So, yeah


I love everything about this room.... hmmm... except for the ABD.  Yeah, a dungeon with an ABD?  Is that for conveniently posting bail?

Otherwise... I am definitely jealous.  Awesome room.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 5, 2009)

grr. Storm was supposed to lock this over the weekend.

<big><big>Submissions period is over!</big></big>


----------

